# I am Cary Grant



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

At least according to this quiz:

https://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/tests/homosexual/

My boss would find this appropriate, as I am wearing a pink shirt, and every time I do so, he has to ask about my sexual orientation.


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

Consider yourself lucky. I'm Eleanor Roosevelt.

Anyone know a good orthodontist?


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Don't feel bad, Frank. I'm Eleanor, too.

Would have preferred to be Teddy.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

agnash said:


> At least according to this quiz:
> 
> https://rumandmonkey.com/widgets/tests/homosexual/
> 
> My boss would find this appropriate, as I am wearing a pink shirt, and every time I do so, he has to ask about my sexual orientation.


I would contact one of the many lawyers here. If that has been repeatedly witnessed, you can probably sue his fanny off.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm another Eleanor. Maybe that should be a new code word, "You Eleanor." =)


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm Eleanor too.


----------



## G. Fink-Nottle (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm Eleanor as well. At least, I still like women.


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cary Grant


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

And yet another for Eleanor. Maybe I am a lesbian trapped in the body of a man.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Cary Grant. Has anyone gotten something other than Cary or Eleanor?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

KenR said:


> And yet another for Eleanor. Maybe I am a lesbian trapped in the body of a man.


I once knew someone at college who got that diagnosis from the college psychologist!

(Made the mistake of going there for counseling after his girlfriend dumped him.)


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

_Have you ever obliterated a village?_

What is the reference here???


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I was yet another Eleanor. I wonder if being straight throws the test off.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I wonder if all the people listed; Eleanor, Grant or? are not being disserviced by such a stupid test. Their sexuality is hardly more than speculation and rumour, and but a small part of their complex and wonderfull individuality. Personally, the only public figure I identify with is Oscar Wilde; Irish, a shared birthday and a fun writer. I once read THE IMPORTANCE OF BEING ERNEST under a California Peppertree in my horse's corral. My old stunthorse, Bad Bob joined me and literaly digested the literature- he chewed up pages 9-13 before I could stop him. Old Bob wasn'tt scared by Oscar at all. He even favoured his look with his tatterstal horseblanket age and El Nino forced him to don.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

I ended up as Alexander the Great. I wonder what he would wear were he alive today.......


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

Wayfarer said:


> I would contact one of the many lawyers here. If that has been repeatedly witnessed, you can probably sue his fanny off.


You mean for being an ignorant boor? Educate ... don't litigate.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmmm....

I'm Tarzan of the Jungle.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

another Eleanor


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Eleanor up...


another one ova'ere...


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm unable to understand the first question,...

Bill 
Portland, Oregon


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> I'm unable to understand the first question,...
> 
> Bill
> Portland, Oregon


"Listen here, darling. Are you as camp as a pair of tights"? Tights are what we call pantyhose, this side of the pond.


----------



## Hedonist (Nov 5, 2006)

Ur boss needs a shrink ... what's with all the hang-ups?

Sigh ... don't we have better things to worry about? Who cares.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> I was yet another Eleanor. I wonder if being straight throws the test off.


I don't know.....I'm gay and it told me I was Eleanor (shudder), maybe it's because I would rather do Cary Grant than be Cary Grant.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> I don't know.....I'm gay and it told me I was Eleanor (shudder).


Tough break, mpcsb. Were I gay, being told I'm Eleanor would probably be one of my worst fears. Come to it, being straight and being told I'm Eleanor is probably one of my worst fears!

PS - All of that talk about doing rather than being is just rubbish. Everyone wants to be Cary Grant. Even humble Archie Leach wanted to be Cary Grant.:icon_smile:


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Paul the Apostle. Very interesting.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Porfirio Rubirosa here.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Duck said:


> Paul the Apostle. Very interesting.


I ended up as Paul the Apostle also.


----------

